# Fancy a meet - Autobrite on the 15th - Migliore Show & Shine with prizes



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Guys!!

Just to let you know we are holding a meet for the Astra Owners Club on the 15th of August, we welcome DW members too! This will be a cracking day with product demos, machine polishing with a Dual Action and a Rotary polisher , polishing tuition, discounts off detailing and paint work correction and also a Show and Shine competition with a FREE prize worth £20 for the best turned out car! So get ya car blinging! 

Also as another special offer to you guys, if there are any of you that require a small polishing demo on a panel on your own car please feel free to contact Tim (Autobrite Detailer) on the day and he will be happy to help and assist.

As for lunch!! There is a mcdonalds or subway very near!!

Oh i forgot all DW members who attend will get there special discount!

Looking forward to meeting you all and if you have any questions at all please ask..

See you there!

Regards Mark


----------

